# Necesito diagrama o fotos amplificador JBL GTQ200 especialmente la fuente



## Juan Barcenas (Jul 29, 2013)

Necesito diagrama o fotos del amplificador JBL GTQ200 especialmente la etapa fuente, gracias.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 29, 2013)

aqui te envio el manual de servicio. exitos amigo.


----------



## Juan Barcenas (Sep 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias amigo Osotronic, eso es realmente lo que necesitaba.


----------

